# Parts Or Advice Wanted, Mortimer, Services Smiths, Guildhall



## coachwhip (Jun 11, 2013)

I've got a few old watches that need a touch of tax. But I'm not sure where to get the parts from or what calibers they might be.

Any advice, or does anyone recognise them

Guildhall watch, needs click spring think that may be all.



















Smiths, needs hair spring at least. Caliber 512



















Would be nice to get some working, unfortunately the watch repairers local to me send everything off to someone else. So no one to take watches to, to match up parts.


----------



## coachwhip (Jun 11, 2013)

Mortimer, needs balance complete.



















Lastly in these pics, a services that has a broken lug


----------

